# Outside Shower Mod



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Has anyone put a outside shower on a 28 RSDS. Looks like their may be a place on the wall behind the bathroom vanity not on the door side of RV or where outside kitchen is. Want to keepthat side dry. PLEEEEEEEZ help


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Under the sink?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The 2006 took away the outside shower? bummer!







I would put in somewhere off the bathroom. Don't want water running around the entrance side of the TT. How about under the shower seat or bathroom sink?


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We have an 2004 RSS and it is off the bathroom sink. It sure helps with the little ones.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Didn't know they removed it. We use our to clean off kids after some of their adventures into mud/sand/etc...


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Does your TT have an outside kitchen? It came with 2 attachments for the sink. 1) to make it a sink and 2) a coiled hose. We put a sprayer on it and use it to wash up outside when we have to.

Just a thought?

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Like to add one too. I was disappointed that our 2006 didn't have one and using the outside sink one is doable but not as convenient so we never use it.

Anyone with pics of where/how one installed on a 2005?

Thanks.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would add one next to the vanity in the cabinet on the bottom next to the toilet

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would put it exactly where the factory put it on the earlier models. Mine is in the bathroom cabinet from the inside. Outside to the right of the water hook up.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

tdvffjohn. Any chance you could post a pic when you get a chance?









Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Suppose this was simply a cost savings move on Keystones behalf? Can't imagine not having that outside shower on the opposite side of the doors.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I moved mine from under the cabnet to under the sink. This freed up the area under the cabnet for outside storage which I put a hatch on and made the water lines acsessable in case of leaks. You can buy the whole shower unit at any RV store then it is just a matter of cutting the hole. You can buy the flexable water lines, you will need four, and a tee at any home depot. If you go out on a cool morning you can see the studs in the sidewall that way all you are cutting is the fiberglass siding. Kirk


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds great Kirk and Kim, can you post a pic when you get time?

The extra storage sounds wonderful since I'm always looking for space to put things on the outside!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I took the pics and beings that they changed the format, I cannot figure out how to get it here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, I took the pics and beings that they changed the format, I cannot figure out how to get it here.


this darn picture posting issue is a real bummer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, I took the pics and beings that they changed the format, I cannot figure out how to get it here.


You need help John Just let me know

Don


----------

